# Industrial Steam Users



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello all...I am recently back in town....FINALLY!



I am also taking on a product line that is an energy saving steam trap.

It also eliminates the need for constant maintenance and replacement.



The product name is GEM, a good deal of literature of technical background and demonstrations are available on their website, www.gemtrap.com .



A typical scenario would be that you can save ~14 to 20% on steam usage due to inherent deficiencies in traditional steam traps.



Should anyone be interested, please IM me and I will get back to you!



Thanks

Gary Brooks


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone at IP, Air Products, Solutia or any plants such as these?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:bump


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:bump


----------

